# sentra/200sx eyebrows...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

just recieved my stoopidparts (composite creations) fiberglass eyebrows, and let me say the fitment is good, they look great and I cant wait to install these... I would highly recommend them to anybody! they make my car look 100x better... I'll get pics up as soon as sunday, just wanted to give a shout out for there great work. -James


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Glad you like them!!!!!!*

I aim to Please!!!!! 

cant waite to see them.....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How much you paid for them?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I dig mine as well


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *How much you paid for them? *


ya, how much..


and post pics


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

around 100 shipped... it was a good investment IMO, pics when its painted, it really throws off the car... now about that front bumper


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Yeah, Im waiting too to see the pics of the eyebrows...shouyld look killer...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Borrowing some pics from NWNISMO Events!!!!*










Some C/F goodies canards, splitters, Grill, eyebrows.










Seans (1CLNB14) Painted brows....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are a few better shots of my painted carbon fiber eyebrows


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....how do they hold on there? do they clip, screw on, er use something like 3M adhesive tape?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes I cant wait to see these bastards on a black car with black halos. To see if I will be geting a pair


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I still havent gotten around to painting these... sorry


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I WANT TOHSE EYEBROWS!!!!Scorchin200sx, HOw much to send'em to Hawaii???


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Cost?*

They hold on with 3m adhesive tape.
For payment a nd prices contact [email protected]


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey Scorchn200sx,..thanks for hooking me up with your boy Jermaine for the eyebrows,,...I liked the eyebrows so much, that I still didn't decide what kind of headlights Im going with,....crystals or halos,.....anyways keep up good work....


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

GOTTA WEB SITE?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

vision2c.net


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

HES BACK!!!!

heres the pics of mine...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

these fit a LOT better than the ones i got.. ill show you guys when i get home sometime what im talking about.. they are totally different.. as if they really dont fit the car.. i MADE them fit.. and even though i made them fit.. and melted the little studs on the top.. they still dont fit right.. i think i was robbed.. even though it even said.. and i thought was weird at THAT time.. 95-02 sentra.. hmmm.. oops.. 

also.. do you guys even realize how much the front of the sentra looks like the new lincoln LS if you have this exact year of bumper cover.. get the car in black.. and do these halo headlights.. and add the crome grille.. minus the eyebrows.. its kinda cool.. Travis


----------

